# Hover Van



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

I wasn't sure whether to post this in Sci Fi section or the model car section. Since it is from a possible future, I went with here.
I won this Peace Van at club meeting.








Since I have already built three of these I decided to modify this one. My kids were watching Planet 51 and there are a lot of hover cars in that movie. I figure that even in the future, people will still want pizza’s delivered.
I used some extra parts, decals and greeblies to make up a futurefied interior for the van. I also added a headset for the delivery guy.
















The wheel wells were filled in and many rounds of sanding took place. 








Thats it for today
Thanks for looking, let me know what you think
Els


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Hah! Looks like fun!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Good idea. Please show us more as it progresses.


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

Started some work on the bottom. Some of the million wheels that I have in the parts bin and an orange juice lid are being used for part of the hover mechanisms on the bottom of the van just to busy it up a bit.








I was going to use some wood and a piece of clear acrylic rod for the base but then I saw a cheap margarita glass with this base at Wally world.








The vents at the back were going to make it hard to decal so I ground them off. Yeah, more sanding....


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Els said:


> ...My kids were watching Planet 51 and there are a lot of hover cars in that movie...


I wish that movie had been such a huge success that someone would have produced decent-sized model kits of those cars; particularly Glar's Van (the one that looked like a VW), but I liked the others as well. I know about the diecast and Burger King toys, but they're _tiny_.

Since that isn't going to happen, I like the approach you're taking with this kit and the results you've achieved so far, and I look forward to seeing your continued progress on this project. I have a few of these kits in my stash, so I might just steal your idea and try my hand at this type of conversion/kitbash one of these days.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Neat idea! I'll be watching your progress.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

This is a great idea for a model. This IS the 21st Century, and we should be seeing them EVERYWHERE!


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

Zombie 61, you are right about the vehicles in the movie. There were a lot of cool designs. I would like to have some models of a few of them. It would also be a good thing to get kids into building.

Lloyd, I can remember as a kid in the late 60's-early 70's, on several occasions me and my friends would sit around and talk about the future. From time to time flying cars would come up and our consensus was that everyone would have them by 2010. That seemed like such a long time away that it could easily be possible. How time flies... 

I have started thinking about the graphics for the van. Some pictures were found on the net and modified and others were made by me for my hypothetical pizza company. I went with Banzai Pizza. I like the Asian influence in the movie Blade Runner, so I thought this would be cool.








The pictures were printed up on a piece of paper so that I could check the fit before printing the decals.
















I am not sure if this is what I am going to go with but it is a start. I am going to paint the van red and white and I am not sure how these decals will look with that scheme.
Thanks for looking.
Els


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Now this is really cool! Looking forward to seeing more. 

Sean


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

As a pizza lover, I think the graphics are great, and waiting for my pizza to be delivered, hover style.:woohoo:


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

Well it’s as done as it is going to get. I wish the decals would have turned out a bit better but, overall, I am happy with it.


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks for following along, let me know what you think.
Els


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

I like it!!!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Neat! :thumbsup:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Very nice build......


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

VERY cool!


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks everybody. It was a fun project. Now I have to get back to my Revell F-4 kits that are a PITA.
I thought I would post a couple pictures of my other Peace Vans
Here is my LOST van and VF-101 Grim Reapers van.








And the trio








Els


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

The can came out great. I really like the decaling details.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

I agree, that looks really cool. Well done. 

Sean


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

It turned out fantastic! Your decals look great, to me.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## philp (Jul 20, 2004)

That is a great idea and a great build.

I have several of those milk bottle tops in my stash for some unknown future sic fi projects but never thought of them in a hover vehicle.


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks everybody,
It was a fun project. It is kind of like building an egg plane. They are quick, easy and are good stress relief builds.
Philp, those have to be some of the coolest bottle tops ever. I have had that one in the spare parts bin for at least 8 or 9 years. I thought it was from an orange juice bottle but it may have been milk.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Love those cars! Dave Deal goes Back...To The Future!


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

whats a egg plane?


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

edward 2 said:


> whats a egg plane?


See here:

http://www.hasegawausa.com/aircraft_egg.html

Sean


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Els said:


>


It's interesting how much smaller the Van looks without the tires.



Els said:


> It was a fun project. It is kind of like building an egg plane.


You're right, those egg planes are a lot of fun! One of the most creative build-ups I've seen was a crash site diorama in which the modeler had cut the plane in half leaving the edges jagged, and used clear resin that was partially painted to replicate yolk and albumen (egg white) running out of the broken plane.


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Zombie_61 said:


> It's interesting how much smaller the Van looks without the tires.
> 
> You're right, those egg planes are a lot of fun! One of the most creative build-ups I've seen was a crash site diorama in which the modeler had cut the plane in half leaving the edges jagged, and used clear resin that was partially painted to replicate yolk and albumen (egg white) running out of the broken plane.


I'd like to see that egg plane crash diorama. I bet that looks wild! LOL


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

It was; I wish I'd gotten some photos. What really "sold" it (apart from the fake yolk/albumen) was the way he treated the edges where the "egg" had broken (jagged with some tiny cracks and little bits of shell laying around, and he sanded down the thickness of the plastic until it looked like a real egg shell), and the way he incorporated the kit parts with the resin. Until you looked really close you could swear he'd glued the wings and such to a real broken egg.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Great trio of vans! I love them all! 

Seems like the guys at my local IPMS club are including those "eggs" along side their serious "regular" planes. They make a great double display. They always enhance their bigger brothers.


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

TOO COOL!!!! I love this, especially the ground effects with the base of the glass. The other two vans are great! The Grim Reaper adds that nose cone art touch. 

~ Chris​


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

would that hover van fit into the world of 'the fifth element' or 'the dragon ball storys' ?


----------

